# Leaving her because of her younger sister. (Apr 14, 2018 at CBBT & in Rudee)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

A very very sad video fishing log prepared by tautog, puppy drum and a yak-ass:






Thanks
Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Enjoyed as always Joe. Well done


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice catching Joe!


----------

